
Python 4.0 Confirmed in 3.7 Documentation - Ethcad
https://docs.python.org/3/whatsnew/3.7.html
======
Ethcad
> Since this change breaks compatibility, the new behavior needs to be enabled
> on a per-module basis in Python 3.7 using a __future__ import:
    
    
      from __future__ import annotations

> It will become the default in Python 4.0.

